# JTable mit Java Sun ONE Studio



## Pacal (11. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin Java-Einsteiger und arbeite mit dem Sun ONE Studio. Dort wollte ich in einer GUI eine JTable einfügen. Wie kann ich über den GUI-Editor die ColumnNames, also die Spaltenüberschriften der Tabelle anzeigen lassen? In die initComponents() kann ich leider nicht über Editor eingreifen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Pacal


----------



## Pennywise (11. Okt 2004)

Ein kleiner Rat: Versuch anfangs ohne Eitor ne GUI zu erstellen, und bring dir dazu erst mal grundlegendes, wie Layout-Manager bei.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Okt 2004)

Das Sun One Studio ist der NetBeans IDE fast identisch.
Es ist durchaus möglich in den "geschützten" Bereichen z.B. der initComponents()-Methode Veränderungen zu vorzunehmen, bzw. den Code direkt zu beeinflussen. Dazu habe ich in einem anderen Thread schon mal die Vorgehensweise beschrieben: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7989
Zur JTable:
An die Namen der Spalten der JTable kommst Du über das Model. Dazu klickst Du bei geöffneter GUI-Editor-Ansicht (visuelle Entwicklung) den _Inspector_ (neben _Palette_) rechts oben an. Der Inspector zeigt alle bereits verwendeten Komponenten Deiner GUI in einem Baum an. Klicke Dich durch den Baum bis zur JTable.
Wenn Du die JTable (ist so üblich) in eine JScrollPane eingebettet hast, musst Du eventuell auf den Baum-Knoten der JScrollPane klicken, um die JTable im Baum auszuklappen und damit sichbar zu machen.
Klicke also nun auf den Eintrag der JTable im Baum. Direkt unter dem _Insprector_ werden nun die _Properties_ der JTable angezeigt. Ziemlich weit oben in dieser Liste findest Du den Eintrag _model_. Das Feld daneben dürfte leer sein. Am rechten Rand zu diesem Eintrag findest Du nun einen Button mit "...", den Du anklickst und so mit an das TableModel heran kommst und die Einstellungen verändern kannst.

Da das Thema kaum mit Swing oder AWT zu tun hat  :arrow: verschoben nach _IDEs und Tools_


----------



## Pacal (12. Okt 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Des Fehler lag am vergessenen JScrollPane. Jetzt klappt alles wie ich wollte


----------

